# Combination inspectors vs. specialize trade inspectors



## GREEN (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have individual electrical,plumbing and building inspectors that only do inspections in their area of expertise or do you have combination inspectors who inspect multiple trades (do you limit the types of inspections outside their main background)


----------



## D a v e W (Sep 24, 2010)

No, ICC certified combination inspector(s) with no limit.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Not necessarily certified combination, but we are all cross-trained to do all inspections in residential. Commercial, we let the trade folks do the specialized inspections.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

In the jurisdiction where I currently hang my hat, you need to have both residential and commercial in whatever trade you are inspecting.. which pretty much means Combo Commercial and Combo residential to be approved to do inspections (just went thru this).  Overkill?  probably.  But the rules are the rules, and it limits the prospect pool.

Having said that, I'd really like ONE really good electrical inspector (got that).. ONE really good fire inspector (got that).. ONE really good plumbing/mechanical inspector (kinda got that.. lots of certifications... no real trade experience)... because, a tradesperson is going to notice things that a certified inspector may not see.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Both have plus and minus. Having worked in several jurisidictions - I have had the opportunity to see both sides of the fence. The plus for trade specific is alot of attention is given to each trade. The negitive - mechanical inspector could only comment on mechanical work - while plumbing piping penetrated top plate and was not firestopped three feet away ------

Combinaion inspectors really aren't combination inspectors - they all have an area of expertise and try to cover all trades.....

Regardless of the application, communication and flexibility is the best answer. If I saw ometing and had questions, I did not mind calling another inspector who had more knowledge in that field. Fortunately, Upper administration was not so hung up on inspection numbers (quanity) and were more concerned with quality. The BO took his/her signature on a certificate of occupancy seriously.


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 27, 2010)

Great question.  In my former jurisdiction (45 inspectors), we had combos and individual experts.  For commercial, we often sent 2 or 3 inspectors out for complex jobs.  Often the inspector was combo-certified, but specialized in a particular area.  In my current jurisdiction (4 inspectors), they are all combo.  Basically, you can't afford to specialize when your staff is small.  Same thing with plans examination - some large jurisdictions pass the plans around to 2 or 3 plans examiners, based on specialty.  I agree that any combo inspector is going to be stronger in one particular area (based on his/her previous employment & experience), but cross-training makes everyone better and more versatile.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

The optimum is individual trade inspectors.  The reality is more combo inspectors.  We have the luxury of individual trade inspectors with the goal of more cross-training.


----------



## cboboggs (Sep 27, 2010)

My guys are both combo building and everything residential. Our commercial EMP is farmed out to the County for enforcement. Ideally, I would prefer to have individual trade inspectors as well, but that's not going to happen here unless some drastic changes are made in our permit fee schedules and permitting requirements.


----------



## peach (Sep 27, 2010)

it all comes down to money...

One can only effectively juggle so many brain balls at the same time.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 27, 2010)

We have inspectors that only do electrical.  They work as third party inspectors paid for by the applicant.  All they can do is the electrical part.  However we can fail any work they have approved if it doesn't meet the code.

Sometimes they miss stuff and sometimes the HO/contractor think they've passed electrical so they'll go and change something.

I'm IIC certified residential electric and frankly I don't think the certificate alone is enough to perform a competent electrical inspection.


----------



## peach (Sep 27, 2010)

oh, it's not...  I know many inspectors who couldn't inspect them selves out of a paperbag with a box cutter and a code book...  not a day goes by that I don't see something I've never seen before.. the code may not address it (per se)..  so you need to think about what you are seeing.  Not everyone can do that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been a Licensed Master Plumber since 1973, and still am; and, an ICC Certified commerical & residential Plumbing Inspector; and Plumbing Plans Examiner. That does not mean that Plumbing is my strong suit.

I am also a ICC Certified Combination Residential Inspector; and, this has become my first love; and, my area of expertise.

Although, I strongly believe that inspectors should be Certified; I don't believe that you can judge a person's knowledge and ability by their certifications and/or licenses.

I would rather have a person that has a strong desire to learn and improve themself; than, a person who knows it all and has lost their ability and drive to learn; regardless of their creditials.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Min&Max (Sep 28, 2010)

Individual inspector for each trade is obviously much better. I have as much confidence in a combo inspector as I do in the guy replacing kitchen cabinets who claims to be able to add a couple electrical outlets, relocate the sink, add a dishwasher and relocate HVAC supply. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## incognito (Sep 29, 2010)

Trade specific inspectors is by far the best course. The old saying"jack of all trades, master of none" certainly applies to combination inspectors---regardless of how many certifications they have.


----------



## texas transplant (Sep 29, 2010)

We use combo inspectors.   As someone stated above, the is no other way budgetwise to get the job done right now.   Part of the benefit with the combo over trade inspectors is we are a small city in population (25,000 or so), but one way to some parts of town from our office is 30 minutes (and of course this area has two new subdivisions in it with a lot of action).  I don't have the funds to send 4 inspectors to every project in that part of town and I can't cover all the inspections if I have two inspectors in the same truck either.

However, I am a firm believer that on most single family construction a combo inspector can be trained to do a good job on inspections.   Complicated commercial projects are another thing.  Right now I am blessed to have all trades covered and we use these trade inspectors on commercial projects.   However, just because one inspector is an electrician doesn't mean that they are capable to inspect any and all electrical installations (and the same is true for all trades).   So in our small department we do the best we can and when we get in over our heads, we require outside inspections on some complicated projects.  Our fee structure makes the owner of the building responsible for paying for that service.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 29, 2010)

One of the big issues with trade specific inspections, is what order does an inspection have to be signed off in?? For example , does the MEP have to pass before a framing R/I inspection can occur....... Does that mean that on Monday, I schedule the three trades, fail ---- reschedule them on Tuesday- pass, then have faming scheduled Wednesday - fail- take Thursday to make repairs ---- Schedue inspection on Friday - pass ----- One week loss in failed inspections when a combo inspector could identify some of the same issues..... and had repairs made and a passed inspection on Wednesday.

One jurisidiction I worked with required the MEp to pass inspection prior to scheduling a framing inspection. A minimum of two days lost ==

Like I stated in a previous post - I can see pro's and con's of both methods of operations -----


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 23, 2010)

There is a certain amount of learning in the field that occurs either way. Also, things change. Trade specific knowledge is very important, as is code knowledge, but do not in themselves a good inspector make. I believe any inspector should know how to and be willing to swing a hammer from time to time.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 23, 2010)

We use trade and combo inspectors. Our jurisdiction is divided into three inspection areas. Each area has two combo inspectors and three trade inspectors. By doing this we have a lead inspector for each trade and then two combo guys that can cover if a lead is sick or out. We use combo inspectors for homeowner projects because there are usually lots of questions and also the owner doesn't want to wait all day at home to get multiple inspections. I am residential combo and I also do Property Maintenance. We will trade tickets in the morning if there is something we are not comfortable with. (I don't do swimming pool electrical inspections) The sparky's will applaud me for that!


----------



## peach (Oct 27, 2010)

The beauty of having trade "specific" multi certified inspectors is that everyone learns from them.  I have the flexibility to assign an inspection where pick one.. electrical, fire or building, may be tricky.. to the best qualified inspector for that one issue.. particularly at the trade close in.  We all have phones.. and speak frequently.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 1, 2010)

As a contractor, I want someone who knows the code as  pertaining to my trade.   A person who can discuss the code requirements and is open to discussions about the code requirements.  Don't send someone who does not know the difference between a range and a char-broiler.  Apply the same standard consistantly and fairly.  If my plans show  make-up air,  my competitor should show his make-up air arrangements.   Apply the same standard to my plans and work.  Teh size of the company has no relationship t the knowledge, quality of work or the ethics of the company.

Now that I have made my daily rant, I am off the explain to a resturuant owner that the OFC really does require the exhaust and fire suppression systems to be inspected at six month intervals.


----------

